# Wiring Schematic on Headlights



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone have access to the wiring schematic for the Headlights on a 2005 GTO and be willing to share? Or do you know where I can gain access to such. I am considering rewiring the daytime running lights relay to another set of lights. This would be easier if I had access to a schematic. 
Thanks in advance.
EARL


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Fog light?, i would normally get it myself but i can't remember the pass....*


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GM4life said:


> View attachment 5816


That's it! Thanks.
EARL


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone actually do this?

I'd like to do the Xenon upgrade, but not before rewiring the DRL's to my Turn Signals or High Beams.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Fog light?, i would normally get it myself but *i can't remember the pass*....





UdnUdnGTO said:


> Does anyone have access to the wiring schematic for the Headlights on a 2005 GTO and be willing to share? *Or do you know where I can gain access to such.* I am considering rewiring the daytime running lights relay to another set of lights. This would be easier if I had access to a schematic.
> Thanks in advance.
> EARL


For future usage:
http://www.gtoforum.com/233104-post3.html


----------

